# My Daddy.



## tuffdawg (Jan 15, 2009)

Please just keep him in your thoughts please. My daddy is 52 years old. He has lived his entire life with severe diabetes. He has had quadruple bypass's. Numerous lung surgeries, eye surgeries, Amputations, and lived thru dialysis for 4 years before getting a kidney transplant several years ago. He is also a lymphoma surviver. He completed two rounds of chemo and lived thru that...... and has been in remission for five years now. 

My father unfortunately received a defective defibrillator a couple years back, and has been too weak to complete surgery for a replacement. He has had numerous heart attacks.... strokes and seizures here in the last few months. 

He needs a valve replacement now but is too weak for the surgery. He has no chance of survival if we attempt the surgery. 

My father went in for a check up this week. Bad news. He only had 10% heart function and that is ONLY because of the bad defibrillator. He has became very weak.... and it progresses more and more each day. Losing my father is NOT something that I can take. Period. Just please pray that we can get thru this and for my father. 

He is a preacher, very religious man. And thru all he has been thru in his lifetime. He has NEVER complained a day in his life.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 15, 2009)

MY prayer are with you and your family Tuffdawg.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 15, 2009)

Prayers sent,sister.
Sounds like he's a fighter!


----------



## KDarsey (Jan 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Tuffy.

Your Dad  will be in my thoughts & prayers.


----------



## tuffdawg (Jan 15, 2009)

Here he is christmas day with my oldest son.


----------



## snuffy (Jan 15, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 15, 2009)

Your Dad is in my Prayers.


----------



## BubbaD (Jan 15, 2009)

Our prayers are for you, your dad and the family.


----------



## Melissa (Jan 15, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers for you, your family, and especially your dad.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 15, 2009)

My prayers sent for you tuffdog. I know it's a hard time for ya. May god bless you and keep you.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Prayers are sent.


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Jan 15, 2009)

Prayers lifted for you and your family


----------



## Georgiagirl (Jan 15, 2009)

prayers added


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 15, 2009)

Christina, know that your Father, along with you and your Family, are in our thoughts and prayers. If there is anything we can do, give us a holler...


----------



## Greg Tench (Jan 15, 2009)

Christina, Prayers are sent.


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 16, 2009)

My Prayers are with you


----------



## SGADawg (Jan 16, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## NoOne (Jan 16, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## Lorri (Jan 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear this Tuffdawg - keeping your dad, you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## tuffdawg (Jan 16, 2009)

Just wanted to say thank you to everyone that has sent prayers up. Its just really a waiting game now and its killing me ....... thats for sure.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jan 16, 2009)

Sure sorry to hear about your dad... Prayers go out to you & your family


----------



## ltibbit1 (Jan 16, 2009)

prayers sent!


----------



## Rangerboats (Jan 16, 2009)

Prayers sent!


----------



## shawn mills (Jan 16, 2009)

Prayers headed up Tuffy!


----------



## Goatwoman (Jan 16, 2009)

*Prayers*

Prayers are sent !


----------



## Pollywog (Jan 19, 2009)

Praying for you and family as well as your dad . May you feel the comfort of peace  and love in this situation.


----------



## Resica (Jan 19, 2009)

Your family is in my prayers Christina!


----------



## Browning88 (Jan 19, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## tuffdawg (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks you all. You can really see that it has caught up with him lately. He is always tired and out of breath. He came by sunday with my mom...... and he just looks worn out.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2009)

Still in our prayers, Christina...


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Jan 19, 2009)

i will be praying for you tuffdawg. hang in there girl. i am always available to chat if you need to. may god be with all of you in your time of need. i will put you on our prayer list at church.


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 19, 2009)

Sorry I missed this post you and the family are in my thoughts  wish I could help


----------



## tuffdawg (Jan 19, 2009)

Eddy M. said:


> Sorry I missed this post you and the family are in my thoughts  wish I could help



 You all are already helping.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 22, 2009)

We will keep him in our prayers.


----------



## Lorri (Jan 22, 2009)

I was checking to see how your dad was doing - keeping him in my thoughts and prayers as well as you and the whole family.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 22, 2009)

Prayers from here.  You can count on it!


----------



## Smokey (Jan 22, 2009)

Prayers sent Tuffy.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2009)

Tuffy, just came across this, prayers sent darlin', holler if you need me - -


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 26, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your pops.  I have been in this situation too.. Prayers sent.


----------



## sharon (Jan 26, 2009)

Prayers sent!


----------



## georgia357 (Jan 26, 2009)

My prayers are added for your dad and all of his family.


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 26, 2009)

Your dad and family have our prayers Christina...


----------



## DOXIELADY (Jan 26, 2009)

so sorry to hear of your dad having problems he sound like a true fighter, to have gone through everything that he has ,I will be praying for your dad and you and you family


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 26, 2009)

Still continuin` with the prayers, Christina...


----------



## Bigslick (Jan 29, 2009)

I feel your pain brother...

 prayers sent


----------



## phillipv (Jan 30, 2009)

Sincerest prayers sent!!! Your dad sounds like an amazing person!!


----------



## Shook (Feb 1, 2009)

*sorry about your dad*

prayers sent may he give u peace also


----------



## GAX (Feb 1, 2009)

Prayers sent...


----------



## Nastytater (Feb 1, 2009)

Sorry to have missed this one.....Prayers are sent.....I can most certainly feel your pain through your words....Hope things will be better in the morning.....Bless your family and especially your Dad....


----------



## jonkayak (Feb 1, 2009)

Sorry to have missed this one as well. Prayers sent for you and your whole family.


----------



## tuffdawg (Feb 2, 2009)

He is currently at the emergency room now for a wound. Looks like he's headed back to the decompression chamber for treatment.


----------



## cerich (Feb 2, 2009)

tuffdawg said:


> Please just keep him in your thoughts please. My daddy is 52 years old. He has lived his entire life with severe diabetes. He has had quadruple bypass's. Numerous lung surgeries, eye surgeries, Amputations, and lived thru dialysis for 4 years before getting a kidney transplant several years ago. He is also a lymphoma surviver. He completed two rounds of chemo and lived thru that...... and has been in remission for five years now.
> 
> My father unfortunately received a defective defibrillator a couple years back, and has been too weak to complete surgery for a replacement. He has had numerous heart attacks.... strokes and seizures here in the last few months.
> 
> ...



My dad was in the same place two years back with the heart issues(Lyme's caught in the early 70's, untreated for years). I'll pray for your dad, but also for you. You can and will get thru this.


----------



## tuffdawg (Feb 2, 2009)

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for all the kind words and prayers. My dad has now been reduced to a wheel chair. He isnt taking that news too great. Hes a very proud man thats been thru a lot.............


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Feb 2, 2009)

Prayers have been sent


----------



## drhunter1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Continuing to pray for yall.


----------



## tuffdawg (Mar 8, 2009)

His defibrillator has played out it seems. He's in the ER now, waiting to get sent to macon.  Some things going on puzzling doctors so we will see what happens.I had to come home for a minute then I am headed back.


----------



## GAX (Mar 8, 2009)

Prayers sent for him, you, and your family.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 8, 2009)

Sorry to here this Christine, we'll keep you and your dad in our prayers.


----------



## tuffdawg (Mar 8, 2009)

They found out that he had a heart attack friday night. And another today. This makes #8 for heart attacks, he has had 13 strokes in the past.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 8, 2009)

In our prayers still...


----------



## Eddy M. (Mar 8, 2009)

your father and you and family are in my thoughts-- hang in there - eddy


----------



## Lorri (Mar 9, 2009)

tuffdawg said:


> They found out that he had a heart attack friday night. And another today. This makes #8 for heart attacks, he has had 13 strokes in the past.




Sorry to hear this - prayers for your dad, you and your family. 

How is he doing today?


----------



## Lane Morrell (Mar 9, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## tuffdawg (Mar 9, 2009)

Just wanted to say thank you to everyone for all the prayers and well wishes. He is headed to macon first thing in the morning.


----------



## LJay (Mar 9, 2009)

My prayers added girl!!


----------



## tuffdawg (Mar 16, 2009)

He JUST came out of surgery...... there were some issues they tried to fix with some of the wires in his heart..... They couldnt remove the broken one because it would have caused them to have to cauterize that area and that was too high risk for my dad......... He is on the way to recovery, BUT he is claiming that he is in a lot of pain. My dad NEVER says he is in pain..... I am freakin at the moment. 

They did have issues with him during the surgery... but at least he woke up!!!!!


----------



## GAX (Mar 16, 2009)

Prayers sent, and always will be, for your dad, you and your family, tuffy..


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 16, 2009)

tuffdawg said:


> He JUST came out of surgery...... there were some issues they tried to fix with some of the wires in his heart..... They couldnt remove the broken one because it would have caused them to have to cauterize that area and that was too high risk for my dad......... He is on the way to recovery, BUT he is claiming that he is in a lot of pain. My dad NEVER says he is in pain..... I am freakin at the moment.
> 
> They did have issues with him during the surgery... but at least he woke up!!!!!


Just seen this, will be prayin for all yall.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 16, 2009)

Prayer sent Tuffy


----------



## Red Man (Mar 17, 2009)

Prayers sent from my family to yours.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 17, 2009)

Hang in there Tuffdawg we are Praying for your Dad.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 17, 2009)

Prayers sent,sister.We're here for you,no matter what.


----------

